# Trying to save my back



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

the tbh might be a good choice because once its all set up you just lift one comb at a time and its set up at one level to work all standing or sitting. 
definately look up mr bush's posts on using 
"traditional" equipment in eight frame medium supers.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

A guy that works for me is in the same boat..he uses 2 pain patches and takes about 3 1000 sized loritabs a day.. you might try and get a prescription for them they really work..


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I fell off a mountain accross the road from my house in 1994 and realigned some vertabrae and crushed a couple of disks. After surgery I was viturally and invalid. Went to a Pat Wagner program in 1996 and was having trouble sitting through the lecture. After the lecture she talked me in to trying apitherapy on the area with the damage. it was incredible. Within 15 minutes I had toal relief and it lasted for months. My wife (quite gleefully) administered the next therapy and for the next year i was great. Now about oncve every year and 1/2 I take my stings and I am virutally normal (physically at least). Since many back problems are related to swelling in the spinal column due to disk problems the bodies release of cortisol, anti-inflamatories and increased blood circulation to the area has almost immediate and lasting effects on such problems. I take 6 stings (and yes it hurts) but not as much as month after month of nagging pain.

[ March 25, 2006, 08:48 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My long medium hives would probably be about as nice as anything, but any horizontal hive would help. There's nothing wrong with top bars but there's nothing wrong with frames either:

Pics here:

www.bushfarms.com

With lots of labor saving (and back saving) ideas.


----------



## DisabledDrone (Feb 23, 2006)

I had back surgery for Scoliosis at the age of 15(Harrington rods two 10"L 1/2W rods ,an posterior spinal fusion with instrumentation and bone grafting). At Duke University, it the time it was a 50+ degree turn going to left.I'm on apap/codeine 3 ultracet, two sleeping meds, T.E.N.S . Docs says Its not going to get an better, only more pain meds.over time the spinal fusion will ware out the verb(sp) below and above.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

man we're a broken down crowd








I've been thru the body shop over there at Duke a few times
they took my left femur out back in 1988 due to a little bone cancer thing
I think they replaced it with a tinker toy  
checkout Michaels long hives
no lifting of boxes if you run it like a topbar hive but you still have the option of supering it if down the road you can round up a helper who can occationally help you harvest
here's some pics of one I built 

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/lh/lh.html

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can always harvest a frame at a time if you have to. You can carry them in any size box you care to make, depending on how much you can carry.

I don't consider myself to have a really bad back, but if I lift ONE full deep I hurt for a week. If I lift full ten frame mediums all day, then I hurt for a week. If I lift eight frame mediums all day, then I only hurt a bit the next day.

I work the long hives sitting down, but, if the wind isn't bad, you can put yours up on legs and make it any height you like.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

hmm,

upholstered patio chair sitting next to a long hive
maybe an extension cord and a box fan
these guy's with the pallets and the booms and the forklifts are workin WAY to hard









Dave


----------

